# Maleficent Mids & BuildDoc Clarifications



## Tha’ToneSeaQr (Jun 30, 2019)

Hey there, I’m really impressed with the durability & quality of this PCB. Utilizing the footswitch daughter-board this is the most organized & neat looking  circuit I’ve seen. But I’m having problems..

I’m generally pretty good with this stuff, but I cannot get it working. I get a bypassed signal but there’s no sound engaged. There’s some ambiguity in the documentation related to pot placement and off board wiring. And I believe my guessing is what’s causing the problem.

Specifically, there isn’t any indication of the correct side & orientation to mount the pots/switch on the PCB.. I foolishly assumed that logically the non-marked/non-component populated side was where they should be placed and soldered them in. I realized afterwards that the led appears intended to go on the component side and then I remembered that the pcb pots/switches are mounted on the component side of my Lovepedal. Am I correct in assuming that the component side is correct? And then which direction should the pots be facing? 

Also, I’m not 100% certain which lugs the wire should go to on the audio & power jacks. There are no indicators for tip, sleeve etc.. I’m assuming I have it done correctly since there’s  bypassed signal? I was able to confirm voltage at the proper locations. I’d troubleshoot further but my multimeter only has voltage, ohms, & diode measurement capability. 

I’d certainly appreciate any advice or guidance you might offer. Thanks!


----------



## Tha’ToneSeaQr (Jun 30, 2019)

By the way I can post photos, and voltage measurements if that’s helpful.. I can confirm that the components are all correctly placed and oriented (besides the pots & switch obviously..) Anyway, Thanks again!


----------



## Gordo (Jun 30, 2019)

Tha’ToneSeaQr said:


> Am I correct in assuming that the component side is correct? And then which direction should the pots be facing?
> 
> Also, I’m not 100% certain which lugs the wire should go to on the audio & power jacks. There are no indicators for tip, sleeve etc.. I’m assuming I have it done correctly since there’s  bypassed signal? I was able to confirm voltage at the proper locations.



The pots and LED are opposite the component side.  In other words when the board is mounted in the enclosure the pots and LED will be on the bottom of the board and the components will be visible on the top.  Power jack is the "+" pad to the outside ring of the jack (the long tab if you're using the small DC jack), and the "-" to the center pin.  Kind of a dumb standard but none of us got to pick it  

The audio jacks follow the wiring diagram in the build docs.  There are a pair of ground pads beside the "+" and "-" pads that you can ground the audio jacks (sleeve) to.  It's convenient, and that way the only long wires are from the audio jack rings back to the switch.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Gordo (Jun 30, 2019)

Gordo said:


> It's convenient, and that way the only long wires are from the audio jack rings back to the switch.


Was just reading my own post and realized I meant to say "long wires are from the audio jack TIPS back to the switch"...


----------



## Robert (Jun 30, 2019)

This is the proper orientation of the PCB / pots, hope Gordo doesn't mind me reposting his pic.


----------



## Gordo (Jul 2, 2019)

Not at all.  I've done much nicer wiring but at least you can see it clearly here  

I'm still in the honeymoon phase with this pedal, I love this thing.


----------



## Third Age Amps (Sep 29, 2020)

Hello,
Any resolution to this issue? I’ve got the same thing happening. I hear a faint signal when engaged, but that’s it. Bypass works fine. The only oddity, is I used film caps for the 4.7u rather than electrolytic. Would Non-polarized film caps cause an issue?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 29, 2020)

Third Age Amps said:


> Hello,
> Any resolution to this issue? I’ve got the same thing happening. I hear a faint signal when engaged, but that’s it. Bypass works fine. The only oddity, is I used film caps for the 4.7u rather than electrolytic. Would Non-polarized film caps cause an issue?



No, go ahead and start a new thread with clear high res pictures showing all your wiring and such.


----------

